# goat nipples



## newbiegoat (Dec 2, 2012)

hi there! when do female kids start getting nipples?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

all kids, male and female, are born with teats (nipples). 

just like all humans have nipples


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

I actually did not know males have teats too lol


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

some bucks can even produce milk and require milking!!

but yeah, thats where the saying "useless as tits on a bull" comes from


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow that is crazy! lol


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

"USEFUL AS TITS ON A BULL" lol...
I havent heard that in forever!! lol....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Buck milk o_o


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

apparently tastes just like milk ...


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Lol when we first got into goats we had no idea bucks had nipples. When we found out, we had to go right out and check our little commercial buckling, and wow he had nipples!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Goat people talk about how others take for granted the fact that goats have to kid to make milk... and here are goat people, taking for granted that bucks have nipples (teats) just like boys do


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread made me laugh so hard


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Thread title reminded me of a gal I dated, ,,,, ,,,,ONCE. 

Bob


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

^Lol not so sure i'd ever want to hear that story!


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

We have a year and a 1/2 year old girl who is pregnant and her teats are tiny. Is there a problem? or will they develop over her pregnancy? we will bottle feed the babies anyway but we would like to get milk ourselves. :GAAH:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

she will start to make an udder and fill her teats starting 4 weeks before she kids. First timers can start off with tiny teats which are a bit of a pain to milk but over time they get a bit longer. Even the tiny ones you learn how to milk them eventually.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I certainly didn't know. I had never thought about it. When we had our first birth of 2 bucklings, I thought they were does. They had their names changed 3 times before we figured all out. I felt so dumb!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

LoL

Now this is the type of thread us newbie/wannabe goat herders will learn from!

Erik_L sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Erik_L said:


> LoL
> 
> Now this is the type of thread us newbie/wannabe goat herders will learn from!
> 
> Erik_L sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot. Pretty cool, huh?


Goat people talk about the darndest things! Have you checked out any pooch test threads yet?


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Thread title reminded me of a gal I dated, ,,,, ,,,,ONCE.
> 
> Bob


I know her!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Well don't feel bad..I just found out Cows have four !!!...I don't understand it..Goats are known to have twins. triplets and even quads but only have 2 teats..cows usually only have one calf maybe two but are blessed with four...go figure lol...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

happybleats said:


> Well don't feel bad..I just found out Cows have four !!!...I don't understand it..Goats are known to have twins. triplets and even quads but only have 2 teats..cows usually only have one calf maybe two but are blessed with four...go figure lol...


All of my boer does are 2x2 (4 teats) to include my buck and buckling.


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Engebretsen, thank God for pooch tests and pictures!!!! :book:


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Boars are meant for meat so they tend to have smaller teats. They only produce enough for their kids. Our goat with the teeny teats is half alpine half nubian. onder:


----------

